# I need help



## Calistokid (Apr 14, 2012)

I was diagnosed with IBS 11 years ago. For the first few months I was miserable and then I decided not to let it control my life so I lived it as best I could and did better up until 3 years ago when my symptoms changed. I was under severe stress and had damning pain and pressure in my stomach so I went to gastroenterologist who referred me to an acupuncturist. I did amazing and thought hey I'm normal again! Well stupid me for thinking that. This past year has been awful. My boyfriend got sick of me and my IBS issues and while I say good riddance, I haven't gotten any better. I've been constipated for the past 2 months on and off and because of this have gotten excruciating hemorrhoids. I've had soo much water in the past fews weeks i could fill a pond. I'm even more exhausted than usual and its been hard to sit down. I used everything suggested for my irritated behind and ate as much fiber as I could, hot lemon water, tblspn of olive oil, prune juice, papaya, blueberries, stool softeners, probiotics, Lichi Lactospore probiotics, meditated, have exercised as much as I can around my other pain which is a bad neck and back to no avail.Really don't know what to do anymore. I look pregnant because I'm soo bloated and none of my usual pants seem to fit. I really can't take it anymore. Been looking for a fulltime job so I can have the $$$ to deal with this and that hasn't gone well which definitely has added to the stress I already have. All I want is to be normal. To enjoy life and not feel this heaviness in my stomach and my hem filled a*s. Not sure if anyone else feels this helpless and anxious but I sure do and people like my ex-boyfriend made me feel it was all in my head. Sucks to not have support when your symptoms and pain are real. Not that I ever want anyone romance in my life ever again but should I want it..who the hell would want to deal with this? Deal with me? Stupid thoughts but they pop up in my head every now and then.My main concern now is to feel normal. To just be able to "live". Any suggestions on what could help my hemorrhoids and constipation?


----------



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

Are you still able to afford the acupuncturist? I have a friend with severe lupus like symptoms and acupuncture is the only thing that as helped. You certainly are working hard to get better. I am not the most optimistic person on this board. I have tried everything. So far, the only things that I have some success with are Lactulose and I just started taking a pro biotic given to me by my GI: Align. My dating/relationship days seem to be on permanent hold. I am on disability for bipolar disorder and suffer from this IBS. What would I say on Match.com? "Bipolar man with IBS seeks nice lady"? You have to find someone supportive. Many people still do not acknowledge Bi Polar, let alone IBS. Exercise helps. I take Cymbalta and Lamictal for bipolar. Now, I just a wonder drug for IBS!! Hope I was of some help.


----------



## Calistokid (Apr 14, 2012)

I can't afford anything right now. I'm on my own with whatever alternative cures I can find on the net and in books to help me. So far I'm batting zero.


----------



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, I know the feeling. I ran up thousands in debt with a couple of useless ER visits. A lot of this stuff is expensive. My family thinks I'm nuts. "Who could have a 24/7 stomach ache?" I just started ALIGN which is an expensive probiotic. Don't know what else to say. Hope you don't get too depressed. That's the worst part.


----------



## Calistokid (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, I'm definitely already in depression mode. The only reason I haven't offed myself is because I know my parents and brother would be devastated as I saw their reaction when I expressed an inkling of it.If I didn't have the hemorrhoids this bad then things would be better I guess. funny, I pray for the day when I just have IBS. That's how bad my hems have gotten. I've tried Align, it didn't work for me but I've heard it has worked for others. Maybe I just didn't get the right one. There are soo many laxatives and probiotics these days.I tried Triphala which is an herb that's supposed to cleanse your colon and strenghten your intestinal walls to the way they used to be before IBS made them all saggy and useless but that didn't work. It gives you the runs. So now I'm trying Lychi LactoSPore Probiotic which is supposed to help people with IBS. We'll see how it goes.


----------

